# Question time tonight ?



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Who is watching it tonight ?

I hope it is a proper debate but I have a feeling that everytime Griffin try's to make a point everyone will call him racist.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

gunna record and watch 2moz, gotta be up 5.30 for work so i wont be watchin it 2nite


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

better things to watch


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes I sky+ Question Time every week so i'll be watching it... damn i sound like my Grandfather everyday.

Anyway I hope he is given airtime Without severe interruption from people... Why? because his views are so bigoted he will show to the population how disgusting his views are and people can make their own judgement without people screaming down his neck...

The more people that shout at him and so on - will create sympathy voters who will vote for the bastard based on this.

Let him speak - he'll show his true holocaust denial opinions


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

what times it on?

He's gonna show his true colours eventually.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

half 10

Anyway ..

I really hope they have vetted the audience properly and made sure there arent going to be any hooligan like behaviour. It's bad enough that people are protesting the BBC. It's pretty obvious that if they keep the BNP out of public view, they are just going to claim that all the major parties dont like them because they stand up for british folk, and this will create sympathy. If we want people to see how just stupid his party is, we have to put them under pressure. It's the only way those that might vote for him will realise how stupid the BNP really are.

I hope people dont disrupt the show because we're meant to be a civilized democratic, free speech believing society .. the BNP are the ones that dont want to show respect or love to others ..

on question time, hopefully people will realise that the BNP have no idea how to run a country and want us to live in a medieval utopia.

If the right questions are asked, and the other panelists aswell as the audience have the bals to put good questions up , he will

a. show his true racist / homophobic self

or b. he will show he's a coward by backtracking on his comments

I really hope they ask the right questions to piss him off and make him either comment again or backtrack on his previous comments. He's a clever guy , and if we ask stupid questions he can make himself look clever.

But let's ask why he called a lance corporals heroic duties as just doing hsi job .. why they are complaining about protesters preventing free speech when they dont let coloured folk into their party .. why they accept a man who believes rape doesnt exist .. and just put him down because of his holocaust not existing remarks

I also want people to ask why he thinks immigrants dont do any goood for this ****ry, despite the fact that clothes are made in asia, technology in asia most of the time, our language has german origins and our alphabet has greek roots

I would also like to ask what his party do, they clearly dont research, because they were bragging about all great british things in their last campaign .. and they stupidly put up a picture of a polish exclusive fighter jet .. dont they do any research

I also really hope someone asks , why , when present at the bnp festival, did he allow the burning of a black doll for being black, if the party isnt raCIST ? It would be hilarious if a black / asian member asked him if he could join the bnp.

Also, interesting, I want someone to ask why he says british jobs for british folk, when on his site, all the clothing they sell is made in central america.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

read this

BNP on Question Time - live buildup | Politics | guardian.co.uk

He also says that the left are the violent ones, not his far right

Also says that the show audience will make it appear like the majority of the uk are against the bnp .. I think the votes show that, the very large majority didnt want the bnp in

a chant being used by protesters

"Build a bonfire, build a bonfire, put Nick Griffin on the top, put the Nazis in the middle, and burn the ****ing lot."

The police have been forcibly removing protesters today

9 audience members will be of the bnp

ooo .. Piers Morgan is meant to be there .. ooo

gRIFFIN Believes that so many protesters are there because they get funding from labour

lol .. about 50 people have snuck into the bbc day, most have been removed

Police report filed after protesters hit with batons, reasonable force was not using a baton .. to counterr it, apparently 3 policeman were also hurt

I cant wait, someone tweeted that Griffin said that the KKK were almost entirely non violent

In another clip Griffin said he regards the BBC as "part of a thoroughly unpleasant ultra-leftist establishment, which doesn't even want the English to be recognised as an existing people."

The leader of the UAF removed

Also interesting, when the group reaches 33,000 members, they plan on changing the membership numbers to make the group seem bigger by addin a 100,000, so member number 5000, will be 105,000

Also, lol at them claiming to have the best relationship with the armed forces when 2 senior army operators have said they dont respect the bnp

Also, 10 things you should know about the BNP

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/10-things-you-should-know-about-the-bnp-when-you-watch-question-time-tonight-1806874.html


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Also, the new leaked list shows that doctors are amongst the bnp .. and 1 in 8 are members are women, there are jsut under 12000 people there

My shire is in the top 4 , of where most live, glad I dont live in Heanor now

the bnp leaked members list

British National Party membership list and other information, 15 Apr 2009 - Wikileaks

or

http://wikileaks.org/leak/bnp-membership-list.txt


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

lol jeevan "coloured folk" isnt pc ive asked all my black mates and not one of them can tell me why, but this is funny


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Maurice Edu got racist abuse by his own fans !!

anyway, I prefer to be called an ethnic, but I've grown up with people saying .."look at those coloured people"


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

jeevan said:


> Maurice Edu got racist abuse by his own fans !!
> 
> anyway, I prefer to be called an ethnic, but I've grown up with people saying .."look at those coloured people"


Is that a dig at me ???

2 people doing monkey noises is hardly the 50,000 in Ibrox racially abusing him.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Why would it be a dig at you ?

I wouldnt take digs subliminally on a serious topic, if I had a problem with you, I'd address you

Yes, I know it wasnt the majority, but it's still evident that there are minoritis of idiotic racists


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

jeevan said:


> Why would it be a dig at you ?
> 
> I wouldnt take digs subliminally on a serious topic, if I had a problem with you, I'd address you
> 
> Yes, I know it wasnt the majority, but it's still evident that there are minoritis of idiotic racists


Alot of people have been abused all over the country but you put edu was abused by his own fans, I have met edu he is a sound guy im pretty sure that if anyone had seen these two muppets they would of got a beating.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

All these hippies that are protesting piss me off so bad.

If they truly believe in freedom etc they would let him have his piece to prove hes a nob

I just fear it may help him get a few more hardcore followers...

on a side note, how funny would it be for Mr. T to bust in and make him cry like a sucka! (ok just me hoping for that...)


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Hendy, yes i know, i have met many racists at derby games and they are given a real difficut time

And, Cal

These protesters believe in freedom but are criticizinf the right of free speech, I can understand that, because a part of me doesnt think those that encourage and hate and racism should be given free speech .. they should be made to shut up


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

jeevan said:


> And, Cal
> 
> These protesters believe in freedom but are criticizinf the right of free speech, I can understand that, because a part of me doesnt think those that encourage and hate and racism should be given free speech .. they should be made to shut up


Yeah i see your point bud, but i even think the likes of abu "captain hook" hamza should be allowed their piece

because anyone with any moral fibre, simply knows theyre barking mad


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

yes im gonna sit down and watch it now .......


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I believe Hamza should be given free speech, but then deported because he is anti-british

anything that promotes hatred should be restricted to an extent

I cant believe they are wasting time with a question on stephen gately when they should be hollering at nick griffin ..


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

jeevan said:


> when they should be hollering at nick griffin ..


Because they can't debate with him because they know that alot of people agree with his policies ?


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, im just wondering what a boyzone article has to do with it....

All this lot seem to love a democracy, yet arnt too keen on freedom of speech.

The only person ive agreed with in the majority so far is the black lady.

The asian woman seems to have a chip on her shoulder lol


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

The black lady raised the point that I wanted to, regarding the ice age and people being immigrants

I also found it hysterical when Griffin said that "I dont know why I used to think like that", what a cowardly comment, thats an ok explanation by a 6 year old ..

I liked how he talked about native americans being the originals of the usa, yet he went and tried to make friends with the KKK, a white supremacist group who believe the USA is theirs

I love how he just criticizeD THE BBC despite the fact they stood up for his rights of free speech

Acutally I CAN UNDERSTAND Gately comments now, because Griffin is a homophobe

I loved how he talked about all these misquotations from the media over the years, despite the fact that on the BNP website he never mentiooned it .. and I think he forgot there was a famous documentary, I wonder if the video scenes were misquotations somehw

Jack Straw seems pretty cool

Hendy, a lot of people agree with him ? the small minority of people agree with him .. seeing that his party won only 4 percent of seats available in the last election ..


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

jeevan said:


> The black lady raised the point that I wanted to, regarding the ice age and people being immigrants
> 
> I also found it hysterical when Griffin said that "I dont know why I used to think like that", what a cowardly comment, thats an ok explanation by a 6 year old ..
> 
> ...


You still havn't answered my question ? I said why should they "holler" him isit because they can't debate with him ?


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

forgive me if im wrong in working this out..

but if his party won 4 percent of seats, doesnt that mean 1 in 25 people voted for him?

I would guess that in the last number of years, the bnp has had a more rapid rise in support than any other party, seems odd to me...

I'd also guess that many white, working class men are sympathetic with at least some of his policies

(please no-one rant about that, i am both white and working class lol)

I for one agree with a couple of his ideas, however the rest of them completely out-balance the good ideas, and would therefore not vote for them


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

callam_nffc said:


> forgive me if im wrong in working this out..
> 
> but if his party won 4 percent of seats, doesnt that mean 1 in 25 people voted for him?
> 
> ...


I agree with your whole post.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

no .. it means, there are something like 560 seats available in parliament, it means that in 5 percent of voting areas they won a seat

I cant think of anything he says is decent, what do you agree WITH ?

Immigration shouldnt be stopped like he wants, it should be policed .. Otherwise we'll see countries like france and spain restricting us from going there to retire !!

I actually dont think it's even many working class .. it's a lot of people who are unemployed, and many have been for years judging from what people said at their main festival .. THey complain that foreigners are taking jobs, when in fact, foreigners are willing to work for their rights and will work demeaning jobs that many people wouldnt consider

Also, they say British jobs for british people , so I dont understand why they sell products that are made in central america

Also, Hendy, it just seems like you have something against me now , to answer your question, Actually, if you look at it again, the question related to freedom and speech ,and the criticism of the gay lifestyle, important because Griffin is homophobic, although it wasnt aimed directly at Griffin .. and not all questions were aimed at Griffin because that would pretty much be bullying and not a fair debate.. so instead of just trying to argue with me, just think back about the question .. get the f out of here with your theory of them not being able to debate because a minority of the populatiion support the bnp, especially when it was an audience member who raised the question, and they cant get properly involved in the debate


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

jeevan said:


> no .. it means, there are something like 560 seats available in parliament, it means that in 5 percent of voting areas they won a seat
> 
> I cant think of anything he says is decent, what do you agree WITH ?
> 
> ...


In all honesty Jeevan judging bye your posts on this thread I do have something against you, shrugging off their views is just as bad as them saying they want to throw all non whites out.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Shrugging off their views is at the same level as them saying they want an all white country .. that's quite funny, me not having respect for a political party that wants to run this country is at the same level as a political having a view that this country should be whites only .. wow, you really are a douche bag looking to argue without having to have a sensible debate

I have said people should be given free speech, though a tiny part of me doesnt accept it, the large part of me does

I shrug off their views because they say they are misquoted, they backtrack on comments

They are hypocrites , talk about British jobs but decide to send off merchandising work to central america

Griffin talks about the original people of the UK, not knowing that there was no English channel so everyone has immigrant roots. He also talked about trying to become an associate with the KKK, a white supremacist group in the USA who dont care for the native americans.

They judge by Colour .. not character

and they claim not to be racist .. yet one of the most important rules for joining the party is, you can't be ethnic

You dont have to respect a political party

All you do is make a little snardy few liner comment, try and debate the points I bring up

Also, a man who wants to run the country answers questions like a kid and cowardly .. "I dont know why i USED TO think like that " .. A clever man would have told us what changed his mind and why he changed them, and how he got those opinions in the first place

You clearly dont think about things, I questioned the Gately question first, but then saw where it lead to and how it related to freedom of speech, media influence, and homophobic views .. where as you didnt think about it, instead you came up with the idiot answer, "oooo they're scaredd of debating Griffin" .. When in fact it was a question bought up by a member of the audience who couldnt get involved with the debate .. just wondering, did you even watch it ?

Hi Hater .. I mean Hi Hendy


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

One thing i do agree with is a cap on immigration

When we have X-million (i dont know the current value, only a rough idea from a month ago) unemployed, we simply should not be bringing in more people to do jobs

Australia is one country i think has it right, i know 2 friends who went to live there recently, who are both intelligent, respectable citizens etc, and they didnt just get in at the drop of a hat

Also the idea of migrants doing jobs british people wont do is BOLLOCKS

so how did the jobs get done in times of lower immigration? if nothing else, the british population graft and always have done, despite the media image and jeremy-****in-kyle portraying it otherwise

and being from nottingham (big mining community) i take big offence to people saying otherwise, or portraying margret thatcher as anything more than a dictator

and can i just point out im not trying to argue with anyone...cant be ****ed to do so lol


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I think many of the responses here against The BNP have been constructed well and hold weight.

I think this country is great when a BNP Leader can actually sit next to a Black Woman and actually share a joke, sure he may of been vomiting inside but he shown what he truly is tonight: A Coward.

He is scared, scared like the majority of his members are, scared in the concept and ever increasing reality that the face of Britain is changing into a human being that does not resemble their parents, nor shares the same faith and general culture.

Retaliation is a common trait of Fear and this people is the result of increasing support for The BNP.

People are not racist, the british general public are not racist in general - I mean just because he/she has voted for The BNP does not make them nazi worshippers and reasonably educated racists.. it makes them uneducated and Fearful

Again - fearful in the concept of change.

Human beings and all forms of nature do not like change, whether its a dog and his routine or a polar bear when the ice caps are melting... we dislike change, the difference is we can educate ourselves and understand that embracing change develops the human race positively for improvements in issues such as equality.

My staffordshire bull terrier doesn't treat Alsations any differently than Rottweilers or other staffies... to him they gonna steal his bone and its upto me to educate him that its good to share... and share he does.

I think Nick Griffin during his younger years happened to have a big ol' Brown Labrador steal his bone and he decided to have a bite.

All men are created equal


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

You agree it should be stopped completely or it should be controlled much better ?

How many people are willing to clean toilets now ? Too many people are too proud to do "demeaning" jobs .. they have been the jobs that many immigrants have taken in the last 50 years because other people wont do them. Ever since the recession, the more skilled folk have lost out on jobs. The focus is bigger because of the lack of jobs now and the financial struggle. I know that because my nana used to get mocked for cleaning public toilets non stop to the point where she ended up quitting and becoming a housewise, and they then hired another immigrant to replace her .. , because people thought it was too good for them. There have always been people who think they are too good for certain jobs, that's no lie.

Cal it might sound ludicrous, but I did my A-Level coursework on how immigrants changed this country, and the only jobs immigrants were given were those that no one else wanted to do .. It's happened through out history .. the rich used to hire the poor to do the demeaning jobs in the 1500s, and then after the industrial revolution, the poor got stronger, and when immigration occured, the working class looked down at the immigrants ..

There are going to be loads of people who will do what ever job they can to provide .. but you must be trippin to think there arent people who think they are better off on beenfits than doing a shit job

People dont complain when they go to a car wash that charges 2 pounds !! and the workers struggle to provide for their fams.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Ste .. I agree, not all BNP members are racists, they just arent educated enough to realise that the BNP are hypocrites and cowards,and they feel no party represents them properly, and might agree with a few BNP policies, and the only way to educate them is to embarrass the bnp in public, and not let them gain momentum through underground work


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

'Here 'Here Jeevan...

The issue people have now is they ae more fearful because the cleaning ladies and the African nurses that were brought over here back in the day to do the "unwanted" jobs struggled and saved....Eventually providing better education for their children...These children are now grown up, fighting for more white collar jobs in the city with middleclass salaries.

but one myth i'm going to smash right here right now and this is a FACT:

This country has rows and rows, estates and estates of empty houses... nobody living in them.

Nobody.

I strongly advise you go on a helicopter ride/hot air ballon ride this weekend and see the amount of green land this country has.... you'll be amazed at how much space is in this country...... loads!

We are not overflowing whatsoever, theres empty ****ing houses on every street corner and as just mentioned the amount of green land in this country is crazy..

More than enough space for people.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree with it being controlled jeevan, not stopped at all, thats just ludicrous (spelling?)

And ste we might have a load of houses, but they're pointless if no-one can afford them

and i for one would be pissed off if suddenly they started building on every scrap of land possible


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Mate, I live in Brum, I've seen so many empty buildings that with a bit of work would be good places to live in .. and you know that there are immigrants who would be happy to live there now, then god knows how many abandoned areas there are.

When my grandma used to do the toilets job, she used to live on this awfully racist street and they used to mock her and my grandad, whilst they have been happy to coast through their lives, my grandad worked really hard and my grandma manages a care home, and they know drive a bmw and live in a nice area .. they met some old neighbours and boy , there sure was jealousy ..

Have you ever heard anyone talk about how all the Indians took the doctor jobs ? I heard that so many times when younger, the majority of folk can work and get into medical school and become doctors if they try hard enough and have the passion and desire, it was harder for immigrants who came here with nothing .... but many people thought it should be a guaruntee that only "british" docs can be here

In your opinion

is me shrugging off a political party because they are hypocrites, racists, cowards the same as a political party wanting to make this country a white only country ?

I have always believe, colour desnt make a person, its the character .. we're all humans, and we're lucky to be here for a century, we should be enjoying life and looking to better ourselves, and our children .. it might sound really preachy, but I like to enjoy life ..

Immigration needs to be controlled, but the majority either come here to work to better themselves or to escape situations that we had a hand in ! This is just land after all, if they are good people, then that's what should matter .. Im not gonna be on my death bed thinking, I'm glad no more immigrants came over , I'll be thinking about all the things I learnt from other cultures and friends I made

PS. Religion has no place in society either, unless you just take basic teachings and guidelines


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Callam .. that's what you need to understand then, Griffin changes his view , he sometimes says he wants immigration stopped (Im sure he said that today because tthe host replied with, you cant just pull up the bridge), and sometimes he says it needs to be policed

You got any more thought about you saying bollocks to the thought of some English folk thinking they are too good for "demeaning" jobs ?

I like how we're talking properly, in a mature manner

rather than just adding in a line or two to create an agument for the sake of it and not keepin an open mind, acting like the douchebag Hendy .. who doesnt reply when it involves having an intellectual debate


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Exactly Callam... which is why the main big issue here isn't about us all squabbling about what skin tone we have - but about the fact we as people are far more Worse OFF in 2009 than 1919

The gap between the rich and the poor is far greater NOW than all those years ago when we had outside toilets and jobs such as chimney sweeping were common.

This is the main issue - sure we might drive fancy cars and have the house double glazed but its all done on borrowed money... money that is loaned from big corporate business... they do't give a f**k what colour you are - they just want to keep you down there poor for life and will even employ you to make sure you stay poor, by offering shitty jobs such as in the retail sector.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

That's pretty much seen by the fact that big banks that caused the recession wanted to make africa worst by wanting to increase loan payments and the interest .. putting those countries in bigger debt so the banks themselves could be well off


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

jeevan said:


> 1......In your opinion
> 
> is me shrugging off a political party because they are hypocrites, racists, cowards the same as a political party wanting to make this country a white only country ?
> 
> ...


1...not at all, whatever your opinion is i respect it, even if not the same as mine. You clearly havnt shrugged them off in a display of ignorance, else you would not have watched question time

2...couldnt agree more with you mate, too much shit happens to make more

3...The only religion i, very slightly, have any interest in is buddhism.

Religion is slowly being regarded as less and less important in todays society, i did a massive study of it in sociology....

And there does seem to be alot of war etc based on something that lets face it, nobody can prove in any way


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok i'm off to bed now but lastly:

We as UK Citizens are feeling the pinch, are we not? well i certainly am.

So as someone who does have a disposable income such as myself can notice the recession and feel it, how would a poor family in Africa feel the world recession?

Your telling me they are swanning it off in luxury?

There are people in African countries more worse off NOW than when the shocking video footage of starving children in Ethiopia was broadcast to us in the mid 80's.... 20+years ago.....

Yet we as UK Citizens ****ing moan when some of these African families manage to get a flight over here and try to survive? its disgracefull.... sure we were happy to donate a quid 20+ years ago, and sure we got all emotional when rock stars would ask us to donate our money for the starving kids of Africa.... But when they come over here we as uk citizens tell them ll to f**k off and tell them we need stricter border controls?

Come on - its hypocritical.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Cal .. I'll tell you I'm a Sikh Buddhist .. The Sikh morals I was given as growing up, I agree with the morals I was taught, but having an open mind, I adopted and made it better by learning from buddhism too .. I'd learn about it if I was you

Ste .. you're hearing about tribes that now eat their own members because they dont get any aid .. because african aid has dropped ..

The thing is, I see that this is just land,if I was told to fight for this land against people who do no wrong but are from another land, I'd refused to fight .. I'd rather be a good man than a good pro brit .. I want to respect and love others who want to do the same, not look at fighting with them .,, unless its MMA !! We're lucky to be here for a century, and I want to learn as much as I can and love as much as I can ...

These africans that come over just want a chance to better their lives, and in some play, the UK have had a big impact, be it positive or negative on their homelands .. but these african immigrants usuallly will work any job, which is why immigrants get exploited a lot, but they dont care because they are providing, for their family .. that should be respected .. yet we here more and more about them taking our jobs , that in reality have always been looked down at by people

Cal I hope you've realised that for centuries people have always looked at jobs and thought they were superior to them .. imagine how much that thought increased when benefits were introduced !

and to be honest, didnt folk in the UK & USA take slaves, and kill off the smaller weaker africans who couldnt work, god knows how many potential geniuses were killed, just look at how clever the Egyptians were .. thats another argument for another day

"We can easily forgive a child who is afraid of the dark; the real tragedy of life is when men are afraid of the light." - Plato

Just seems that Griffin doesnt accept that his medieval utopia wouldnt work .. and that though in a not so great, human beings have grown and moved forward


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree ste, but its a dog eat dog world, and certain ways arnt always practical means of living

Seeing as sometimes i cant afford gas in the meter, knowing someone else is worse off doesnt instantly make me feel warmer

For example, imagine yourself and someone you knew were the last two people to be chosen for a better job role, but there was only one space.

Imagine finding out he needed the job more than you did, not for material gain, just to survive more comfortably, would you give the job up to him?

I know i certainly wouldnt, sometimes i think looking after number one is key

my point - if i need a job, im not giving it up to someone else just because they come from poor country, im putting myself first and so should the government put the citizens they represent first

and also to point out im not some secret racist.... im going to poland in a month, amongst other reasons to see auschwitz, maybe i should invite nick griffin?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

What they should look at first ..

Who is best for the job .. then look at where you came from

I'd much rather have the best surgeon in the world operating from me , that came from Sierra Leonne ... than an average surgeon who is from Bolton


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah after all the one from bolton might sell ya organs in the pub lol

like my pic? haha


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I prefer Stewie ...

you should change it to .. Nick Griffin not Boring Meg Griffin


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

haha but stewie is a bit of a dictator wanabe too 

just editing it now lol


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

yes i know i cant draw...

i have photoshop but no idea how to use it 

latest one too


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Another 5 pages of political diatribe.

As Spitfire pointed out he's recently posted to an MMA forum about WEC and Dream and none of you bothered to reply to them yet you can spend a massive aqmount of time on politics with NO relationship to MMA or event sport as a stretch. If this continues then we'll discuss weilding the banning stick. It's an MMA forum.

I understand this is commenting on something from recent events and you may want to bring it up but, do you not have mates you could discuss it with?

There seems to be a little element of trying to poke an issue with a stick and see if you can get a reaction.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Matt - i think if we had mates to dicuss stuff with we wouldn't be on here....

Only people i know would much rather talk about the fit bird walking past or how great they got sessioned last week on 5grams of coke.

But yea this is a MMA forum and MMA should be at the forefront of discussion however I have created several MMA related topics myself recently and one didn't even get any replies - even though the topic was very much debateable


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

OK then here goes im gonna throw in mma in question time. Well done all who demonstrated outside the BBC if there was no demonstrations beforehand calling for no platform he wouldn't have had such a hard time, i speak from experience as a while ago i went to a meeting in Sandwell and 2 BNP councillors were there, i was caught by surprise and was a lone voice in calling them nazis everyone else said the best strategy was to treat them like anyone else!

im up for disruption against the nazis, i guess its something to do with 6 million jews being gassed to death tortured used for medical experiments etc makes me feel kinda uncomfortable

so picture the scene (wether u agree with me or not); your on the demo and youve managed to get into the studio, how you gonna stop 6 security guards dragging you out without punching em etc as you dont wanna get done for assault


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

MATT, I understand what you mean .. but some topics are bigger than MMA, and this is another chance for us to talk and discuss with people in other situations and backgrounds etc. As long as they dont go too far then it should be ok,

Though we should stick more to the topic

for example,I've posted quite a lot of news over recent months, that people just view, and sometimes there is no point in my opionion to just leave a comment of , "good card" if that's what you're thinking, or "should be a good main event" .. you're telling me you've never read a news article and thought, oh cool and then moved on because you read it and you had nothing major to say ?

lol nice post sal

think about it, if we let the BNP into power they wouldn't want any ethnics fighting representing Britain, what would happen to Semtex ??????????????????


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Just noticed - The UK-MMA logo has the BNP logo in it 

so this is mma related ....

Seriously though : here is my "Native White Dude" football team that would play if the BNP got in power:

GK: Joe Hart /// David James

RB: Gary Neville /// Glen Johnson

LB: Wayne Bridge /// Ashley Cole

CB: John Terry /// Ledley King

CB: Gary Cahill /// Joleon Lescott

RM: David Beckham /// Theo Walcott

LM: Stuart Downing /// Ashley Young

CM: Gareth Barry /// Fabrice Muamba

CM: Frank Lampard /// Nigel Reo-Coker

ST: Wayne Rooney /// Jermaine Defoe

FW: Peter Crouch /// Gabriel Agbonlahor

This team is kind of strong but look at the black team in comparison, it's just as strong, and alot stronger in defense


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes Jeevan but this is an MMA forum and that's what it's for as I have mentioned, and posted links to, there a a load of political forums out there for you to post to your heart's content on.

And if you think this forum is just about things having a "good card" or "a good main event" and that's all you think the users of this forum talk about other than politics then perhaps you should think about whether this is the place for you.

As far as posts going too far, there's been a lot that has skirted the line, if I came to this forum as a new poster and found the most popular posts are about racism and the BNP I'd probably go off and be beasted on the Cagewarriors forum rather than be preached at.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Matt you have a point as regards to the impression this place would give for new members if they scoured the place and stumbled upon the most popular topics being these issues...

However just saying - if you wanna discuss this stuff then go there isn't the solution, the reason i came here and many other members came here is because the other forums i posted on (usually football) very rarely spoke about mma, even when i tried to stur interest people where stuck in their old boxing ways.

But every forum i've ever posted on has always had a big off-topic discussion, it has never put me off forums when their most busiest topic has been the : word assocition thread.. or: what song are you listening too thread?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

So you're saying this should be an MMA exclusive forum ? We can't venture off into other chats that are bigger than MMA ? It's an important topic that I just want to have a chat about with people who share a passion for mma and see how they feel about this important topic.. Nothing wrong with that, considering that another mod has gotten involve with the topic and numerous members have posted too show that others feel the same way

Also, when did I ever say that this forum was just about those comments, read my post again and you;ll see that I said there is no point in my opinion to leave small comments all the time such as "good card" , and "good main event", quite clearly you misinterpreted what I meant, especially considering the fact that I have posted a lot of MMA news over the last few months .. and many times just like other forum members, have thought, that was a good read, and not had much to say to comment with and moved on .. Am I wrong ? do members not think that sometimes ? do you comment on every / most threads you read ??

Think about whether this place is for me ? .. you must be tripping, look at how much news I post and how much I get involved with mma topics, that's such a stupid comment to make .. I'm quite offtended about that comment you made, because I feel I am very involved in mma discussions and it was an unfair comment for a mod to make, without looking at it in a broader sense

Ste,you can't have two holding midfielders on the black team, there should be a centre mid like Huddlestone instead of Muamab .. and Ferdinand over Lescott !! and Beckham over Gerrard !!

my teams would be

GREEN // JAMES

JAGIELKA // JOHNSON

TERRY // FERDINAND

UPSON // KING

BRIDGE // ASH COLE

GERRARD // WALCOTT

LAMPARD // HUDDLESTONE

BARRY // REO COKER

JOE COLE // ASH YOUNG

ROONEY // AGBONLAHOR

CROUCH // DEFOE


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

It's not exactly scouring to find these threads and they are not a word association threads or anything quite so frivolous.

f**k it, I'm bored with even looking in on this much as I think other people are. I was only trying to stop certain knee jerk reactions and attempts to incite arguments mushrooming but hey, if you guys are not interested in talking about a sport that's done a great job of unifying people and would rather bang on about social division it's your lookout.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

You saw that another mod was already involved with the topic and if anything was inappropriate you should trust him to handle it .. if you dont want to get involved in the discussion, then what's the point ?

Has there been any big noteworthy news in mma that's not been posted recently ? that hasnt been talked about ? You're making it sound as if we dont get involved in mma topics and are only here for this topic which is absurd


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe ill like politics one day, it just bores the living hell out of me.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

As long as topics like this stay on topic then it is fine, it has been posted in general conversation so i dont see the harm in the thread.

There have been quite a lot of political debate on here lately though i would like to see more MMA Action people


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

jeevan said:


> Shrugging off their views is at the same level as them saying they want an all white country .. that's quite funny, me not having respect for a political party that wants to run this country is at the same level as a political having a view that this country should be whites only .. wow, you really are a douche bag looking to argue without having to have a sensible debate
> 
> I have said people should be given free speech, though a tiny part of me doesnt accept it, the large part of me does
> 
> ...


I know a few BNP people there not racist they are just worried that there culture is in danger of being lost.

And you really are thick you said they should be hollering at griffin so i said why because they cannot debate ?


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

hendy1992 said:


> I know a few BNP people there not racist they are just worried that there culture is in danger of being lost.
> 
> And you really are thick you said they should be hollering at griffin so i said why because they cannot debate ?


BNP people do you mean voters or members

and can you define what cultures being lost, thanks


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

For me this topic is relevant with regards to race/culture and so on as these are all devides and MMA is a true multicultural function where every race embraces other races cultures to combine a fighting style.

MMA is that tool that can allow true multi-culturism however there are several gyms i know of where ones ethnicity has been an issue and they haven't been welcomed as much as "White members"

These gyms will not be mentioned as instructors/members have come and gone (elsewhere)


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I did say in the past that there are people who vote for them not because they are racist but because they are uneducated on some topics and feel the BNP might be representing them, when in reality they are evil.

Also, to holler, also meant to talk to that person ..

You actually said they cant debate because they are scared because a lot of people support his policy which in fact isnt true, because he got only a minority vote in election, and are they really scared ?

Also, the point was made around the Stephen Gately .. and you then refused to acknowledge (which makes me wonder if you watched the show), that the question was indirectly a good question as it related to freedom of speech and grififns homophobic views ... so they were actually debating about it after, and the fact is, the question was bought up by a member of the audience who couldnt debate, so there goes your theory .. but you'll just ignore this as you're not clever enough to have an intellectual debate and it proves you have no clue

Shock at how you quote a massive passive where I clearly showed that I dont shrug them off, I dont show them respect because of their policies, and you choose to ignore it because you sir, are a douche ..

LOL at calling me thick when you dont raise any good points

Ste, I know what you mean, there is an area in derby that's really really racist, and runs a shite mma club, and the members there are uneducated idiots who dont like ethnics.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

If this topic does continue with name calling it will be closed lads.. i like discussing politics but this playground behaviour isn't interesting to read - its annoying..

Anymore petty name calling and it will be closed


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah you're right I shouldnt have called him that .. It's just annoying that he's on my back with all these stupid little comments, and he's not willing at all to debate properly about it

This dude thought that me "shrugging off" the BNP despite the fact I acknowledge them but laugh and dont show respect to their policies that would turn this country into a medieval utopia .. is at the same level as BNP members wanting this to be an all whites country

That pretty much summed him up


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

jeevan said:


> I did say in the past that there are people who vote for them not because they are racist but because they are uneducated on some topics and feel the BNP might be representing them, when in reality they are evil.
> 
> Also, to holler, also meant to talk to that person ..
> 
> ...


In my part of MK their is a big BNP support.

If you want to discuss my personal views on any subject please ask me and I will clarify them for you :thumb


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

The simple fact is ..

you said I shrugged them off, when in fact I acknowledged them but dont respect them, and then to compare that to them wanting this to be a whites only country, your intellect is embarrasing I showed how I didnt shrug them off because I clearly listened to what they had to say, and then because you cant argue back you just ignore like an immature kid

And then when I mentioned the Gately question, you said they were scared of debating because they were scared of his policies .. I then thought about it and realised the question related to freedom of speech and Griggins homophobic views, yet you didnt even acknowledge because you either didnt watch the show, or are just choosing to ignore because you didnt think and realised you were wrong. Also like to note, the panelists led it into a debate with Griffin, it was just the original question was asked by an audience member who cant be involved in the debate, so the panelists led it into a situation where they could debate with Griffin,

yeah they are clearly scared to debate with him .. btw, that was sarcasm in case you didnt get it

Idont really care about your personal views now, because you have showed how childish you are in your posts, just looking to argue by putting in a few idiotic comments ..


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

jeevan said:


> The simple fact is ..
> 
> you said I shrugged them off, when in fact I acknowledged them but dont respect them, and then to compare that to them wanting this to be a whites only country, your intellect is embarrasing I showed how I didnt shrug them off because I clearly listened to what they had to say, and then because you cant argue back you just ignore like an immature kid
> 
> ...


I am a conservative and I do not support the BNP but not allowing them to have their views is a form of fascism in itself.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

This is getting a bit pathetic............


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

LMAO .. You're killing it Hendy .. again instead of debating, you talk some rubbish, because I have said MANY times that a part of me doesnt like giving free speech to those that abuse it, but I accept and want people to be given free speech, you quoted by so I CAN ASSUME THat you're talking to me, you also quoted another post which showed that I had listened to what the BNP had said .. shock you went off the point ... again


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

as for being off topic. its like marc said, its been posted in general convo....

There are far more ridiculous off topic posts which no1 has been bollocked for, no names being mentioned but they are far more ridiculous than this....


----------

